# Hello everyone :) new here from the USA.



## Ejh805 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I'm semi-new to breeding mice. I have been a little active on the only USA based mouse forum I could find (won't name any names) but it makes me paranoid to post there because I am a feeder breeder and they would tear my throat out, even though I treat my breeders as pets.

Right now I have three chocolate female breeder mice and one beautiful broken recessive yellow male. Last month my girls produced over thirty kits ( wasn't expecting that!). And this month about 21 so far. Unfortunately I didn't take dad out in time because he was being such a good nanny to the babies.

I have a TON of pictures if y'all like those here 

Other than my mice, I have a ball python, a male giant African bullfrog, three Amazon milk frogs, a catahoula leopard dog, a tarantula, and a colony of dubia roaches.

My hobbies include gardening, "artsy" stuff, and most of all just learning new things which is why I chose to make this my new mouse forum home. I've read through a few threads here before and none of you seem nearly as bloodthirsty as the aforementioned forum I was previously a part of.

Thanks!!
-Emily


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.I think we've had our moments on here but everyone is pretty settled these days and we don't want any group of mousers ostracised


----------



## Ejh805 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Sara  
I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome  Lots of people breed as feeders, but as long as you treat your mice well most people don't care


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics of your mice and snakes and frogs .... lol not so keen on the spiders


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Emily.  
I don't think I'd be too excited to see the roaches, but I know logically they are not flyers, so trying to get over that.  Apparently mice like to eat them, so I've tried really hard to get past my aversion, but I haven't made much progress. LOL I am a big fan of recessive yellow mice. Like the chocolates, too.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB, Emily. Definitely post pictures of your mice, I love RY too, and breed them.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! 
As many have said, definitely post pictures - not just of your mice!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Emily.
Welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

welcome!


----------

